# Marine Magic 1 + 1 Dosing Pump



## TarkMalbot (23 Mar 2013)

I quite fancy this for when I am offshore for 2 weeks or when I go away on holidays.  Takes out the worry of leaving my wife to dose or whoever is looking after the house whilst I am away.







Marine Magic 1+1 doser - Set

Also found on eBay:

 Marine Magic Aquarium dosing pump (1+1 doser) - MM01B | eBay

It seems that it will do everything I want including dose on different days and at different times which is a function others such as the Marine Color Pump will not do.

It doesn;t have an automatic mode for how many ml so you would have to time your dose and enter how many seconds or minutes and then calibrate this as the pipe or rollers wear.

I found the instructions too here:

 Marine Magic Aquarium dosing pump (1+1 doser) - MM01B | eBay

I know it wont be the best or most accurate on the market but EI dosing it should be ok wont it?


----------

